# Celebtate The 4th of July ....! Greatest Freedom Loving Nation on the Planet !!!!!



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

*The 4th of July !!!!!*

*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The 4th of July !!!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


What’s a celebtate?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What’s a celebtate?


He was celebtating with one hand and masturbating with the other. That's the level of care and respect he feels America deserves.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What’s a celebtate?


Maybe he meant celibate?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5024


I'll have some covfefe with my hot dog.


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He was celebtating with one hand and masturbating with the other. That's the level of care and respect he feels America deserves.


*Spelling error....and you go full perv with your buddies Bob n Spola....*


*Anyway it's the 4th and Celebrate .....It's the MAGA thing to do !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Spelling error....and you go full perv with your buddies Bob n Spola....*
> 
> 
> *Anyway it's the 4th and Celebrate .....It's the MAGA thing to do !*


No, it's the American thing to do. MAGA is for racists, bigots, misogynists and those afraid of all 'others'.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Spelling error....and you go full perv with your buddies Bob n Spola....*
> 
> 
> *Anyway it's the 4th and Celebrate .....It's the MAGA thing to do !*


Again, you show your actual disregard for America and the fundamental pillars that made it great by your lack of attention to detail, your support of a mad man who thinks only of himself and your daily diatribes.


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, it's the American thing to do. MAGA is for racists, bigots, misogynists and those afraid of all 'others'.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, you show your actual disregard for America and the fundamental pillars that made it great by your lack of attention to detail, your support of a mad man who thinks only of himself and your daily diatribes.


*I start a thread to Celebrate The 4th of July....You and your Degenerate Democratic Delinquents
take a simple spelling error ( actually keystroke... ) and turn it into a deranged mosh pit for
your own perverted pleasure ......and somehow infer that four letters " MAGA " is Racist...

Celebrate the 4th however you want ......!

It appears YOU " Rodent " wish to self manipulate on the 4th...by all means, have at it !
It appears YOU " Spola "   wish to be celibate on the 4th....by all means, have at it ! ( Nothing new with you... )
It appears YOU " Bob "   wish to be Tony on the 4th .....by all means have at it !  ( You'll never be Andy, but you can dream.. )
*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Freedom isnt free.


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5027
> 
> Freedom isnt free.



*Start with 2/10/10.....end with 2/10/10*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

"Celebtate good times come on!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5027
> 
> Freedom isnt free.


Kinda says it all about your mentality, hilarious!


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Has lightning hit the blimp yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda says it all about your mentality, hilarious!


Ima giver.
I give back today especially.
Its funny and you're welcome.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Has lightning hit the blimp yet?


Unfortunately, reports indicate Trump was not hit by lightning.

And the Baby Trump float remains full of hot air as well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Has lightning hit the blimp yet?



She does look a little frazzled.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2019)

!


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5031
> She does look a little frazzled.


You know nothing about frazzled.


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2019)

*The " Liberal " News networks are going to really regret what they did !*

*Especially :*
*MSNBC*
*ABC*
*NBC*
*CBS*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The " Liberal " News networks are going to really regret what they did !*
> 
> *Especially :*
> *MSNBC*
> ...


Whatcha got planned? 

Asking for a friend. 

At Homeland Security.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The " Liberal " News networks are going to really regret what they did !*
> 
> *Especially :*
> *MSNBC*
> ...


I know. And unlike you, those fake news outlets didn’t believe Trump when he said the Americans took over airports during the Revolutionary War. Can you believe those liars, Nono?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 5, 2019)

Hilarious how these liberals suddenly find the flag a sign of oppression. Maybe it's because they are taking their orders from Nike and Kap. But at least President Obama didn't object to the Ross version at his inauguration, in fact, none of these libs did. But because it's now trendy and the cool thing to do these mindless fools jump on the bandwagon...


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I know. And unlike you, those fake news outlets didn’t
> believe Trump when he said the
> *Americans took over airports during the Revolutionary War. *
> Can you believe those liars, Nono?


*

Oh my.......a little early for pourin Tequila in your Horchata isn't it " Messy "....

Next thing ....you're gunna espouse about spotin Big Foot...

You gotta stop watchin those reruns of Beverly Hillbillies.*


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh my.......a little early for pourin Tequila in your Horchata isn't it " Messy "....*
> 
> *Next thing ....you're gunna espouse about spotin Big Foot...*
> 
> *You gotta stop watchin those reruns of Beverly Hillbillies.*


You didn’t hear Trump say that? Do you believe him?


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2019)

messy said:


> You didn’t hear Trump say that? Do you believe him?









*You're stuck in a dead end alley lacking the mind to turn around and get out.........*


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're stuck in a dead end alley lacking the mind to turn around and get out.........*


I thought George Washington was awesome, the way his troops took the airports. 
Did you cheer when Trump said that?


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hilarious how these liberals suddenly find the flag a sign of oppression. Maybe it's because they are taking their orders from Nike and Kap. But at least President Obama didn't object to the Ross version at his inauguration, in fact, none of these libs did. But because it's now trendy and the cool thing to do these mindless fools jump on the bandwagon...


What are you babbling about now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I thought George Washington was awesome, the way his troops took the airports.
> Did you cheer when Trump said that?


Should be easy to win the whitehouse back.  Lol!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Should be easy to win the whitehouse back.  Lol!


Shhhhhhh! These libs in here are gonna lose their collective minds. Oh wait.. too late.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I thought George Washington was awesome, the way his troops took the airports.
> Did you cheer when Trump said that?


t's supporters don't know any better and could care less, they simple be live what he says, unquestioningly. They think they just learned something the fake media doesn't know about or is hiding.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t's supporters don't know any better and could care less,
> they simple be live what he says, unquestioningly. They
> think they just learned something the fake media doesn't
> know about or is hiding.


*3:01 am .....ahhhhh must hurt have my " persona " living *
*in your over ripe melon....*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t's supporters don't know any better and could care less, they simple be live what he says, unquestioningly. They think they just learned something the fake media doesn't know about or is hiding.


Drunk in your underwear hammering away in a paranoid frenzy at 3 am is no way to go through life.
Remember, only 11 more years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Drunk in your underwear hammering away in a paranoid frenzy at 3 am is no way to go through life.
> Remember, only 11 more years.


Wrong again, but as they say, one sees the world through the prism of their own personal experience.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t's supporters don't know any better and could care less, they simple be live what he says, unquestioningly. They think they just learned something the fake media doesn't know about or is hiding.


You smarter people crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wrong again, but as they say, one sees the world through the prism of their own personal experience.


You try so hard


----------

